# Best Portraiture Lenses for Nikon D700



## christen lucas

I am in the market for buying a Nikon D700, and want a really good quality lens for portraiture and weddings.  My old boss had an amazing lens for his D3, but I can not for the life of me remember what it was.  It was really good, though at being able to stand rather close and getting a good full body shot.  If anyone can help me with ideas or examples of good lenses in your opinion, I would LOVE the help. thanks
Christen
Sassyfras Studios


----------



## themedicine

you want the nikon 24-70 2.8.
amazing all around type lens that is plenty wide on full frame and zooms into a nice portrait range. Plus its fast and has some of the best optical quality out for a lens of its zoom range. kinda pricey, but if you're getting a d700 i hope you are in a place to invest in nice glass to go along with it.

http://nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Product/Camera-Lenses/2164/AF-S-NIKKOR-24-70mm-f%252F2.8G-ED.html


----------



## Shockey

Ditto the 24-70 also the 70-200 2.8.
Of course you're lookin at close to $4000. for the two of them.
Watch out for lenses that you can stand real close and get a full body shot, you will be dealing with a lot of distortion and perspective issues, not good with people.
For portraits I love the 70-200. 
I just got the 85  1.4  and I am very excited to give it the maiden voyage this Friday and Saturday at a wedding and a model shoot....the call it the cream machine and from my testing shots I can see why...amazing lens.
You will love love the d700.


----------



## Pugs

Shockey said:


> Ditto the 24-70 also the 70-200 2.8.
> Of course you're lookin at close to $4000. for the two of them.
> Watch out for lenses that you can stand real close and get a full body shot, you will be dealing with a lot of distortion and perspective issues, not good with people.
> For portraits I love the 70-200.
> I just got the 85  1.4  and I am very excited to give it the maiden voyage this Friday and Saturday at a wedding and a model shoot....the call it the cream machine and from my testing shots I can see why...amazing lens.
> You will love love the d700.


Ooh... 85mm f/1.4... I think I just wet myself a little...


----------



## themedicine

I do hear that 85mm is awesome, but I have also heard very good things about the older 105mm...

for weddings though, if you had to choose A lens. 24-70 2.8 would be my choice. but you will def need a zoom of some sort SOON  and that 70-200 2.8 is awesome.


----------



## KmH

christen lucas said:


> I am in the market for buying a Nikon D700, and want a really good quality lens for portraiture and weddings.


For good portraiture _*and*_ wedding images you'll need 5 quality lenses and 3 or 4 have already been mentioned:

24-70 f/2.8
50 mm f/1.4
85 mm f/1.4
105mm f/2
70-200 f/2.8
The 2 zooms are for weddings, the primes are for portraiture.


----------



## Atlas77

KmH said:


> christen lucas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the market for buying a Nikon D700, and want a really good quality lens for portraiture and weddings.
> 
> 
> 
> For good portraiture _*and*_ wedding images you'll need 5 quality lenses and 3 or 4 have already been mentioned:
> 
> 24-70 f/2.8
> 50 mm f/1.4
> 85 mm f/1.4
> 105mm f/2
> 70-200 f/2.8
> The 2 zooms are for weddings, the primes are for portraiture.
Click to expand...

 
I agree, all primes for your portraits 35mm, 50mm, 85mm, 105mm etc.

Another zoom to suggest is the 17-55? And I agree with the 70-200, its a must for weddings.

Thanks for the post KmH.


----------



## KmH

Atlas77 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christen lucas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the market for buying a Nikon D700, and want a really good quality lens for portraiture and weddings.
> 
> 
> 
> For good portraiture _*and*_ wedding images you'll need 5 quality lenses and 3 or 4 have already been mentioned:
> 
> 24-70 f/2.8
> 50 mm f/1.4
> 85 mm f/1.4
> 105mm f/2
> 70-200 f/2.8
> The 2 zooms are for weddings, the primes are for portraiture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, all primes for your portraits 35mm, 50mm, 85mm, 105mm etc.
> 
> Another zoom to suggest is the 17-55? And I agree with the 70-200, its a must for weddings.
> 
> Thanks for the post KmH.
Click to expand...

The 70-200 is good for portraiture, and with the right location I sometimes use a 300mm too.


----------



## bburzycki

85mm F1.4 is easily my favorite lens for Portrait work.
That said its about the loudest focusing lens I have.


----------



## BAmereihn

14-24 f2.8 is another good lens for weddings, not so much for portraits though


----------



## Garbz

Another vote for the 85mm f/1.4 I don't think I have taken this lens off my camera since I bought it 2 months ago.



bbrzycki said:


> 85mm F1.4 is easily my favorite lens for Portrait work.
> That said its about the loudest focusing lens I have.



Wow really? Is it your only AF lens? It's the quietest AF lens in my collection, the loudest being the 105mm MicroNikkor f/2.8


----------



## Patrice

Atlas77 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christen lucas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the market for buying a Nikon D700, and want a really good quality lens for portraiture and weddings.
> 
> 
> 
> For good portraiture _*and*_ wedding images you'll need 5 quality lenses and 3 or 4 have already been mentioned:
> 
> 24-70 f/2.8
> 50 mm f/1.4
> 85 mm f/1.4
> 105mm f/2
> 70-200 f/2.8
> The 2 zooms are for weddings, the primes are for portraiture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, all primes for your portraits 35mm, 50mm, 85mm, 105mm etc.
> 
> Another zoom to suggest is the 17-55? And I agree with the 70-200, its a must for weddings.
> 
> Thanks for the post KmH.
Click to expand...



The 17-55, and I assume you mean the 2.8 AFS DX, might not be one of the better options for a full frame D700.


----------



## Atlas77

Patrice said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> For good portraiture _*and*_ wedding images you'll need 5 quality lenses and 3 or 4 have already been mentioned:
> 
> 24-70 f/2.8
> 50 mm f/1.4
> 85 mm f/1.4
> 105mm f/2
> 70-200 f/2.8
> The 2 zooms are for weddings, the primes are for portraiture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, all primes for your portraits 35mm, 50mm, 85mm, 105mm etc.
> 
> Another zoom to suggest is the 17-55? And I agree with the 70-200, its a must for weddings.
> 
> Thanks for the post KmH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-55, and I assume you mean the 2.8 AFS DX, might not be one of the better options for a full frame D700.
Click to expand...

 
Oops :blushing:, I forgot what I was reading but someone suggested it somewhere on the interenet.


----------



## Garbz

The FF lens is the 17-35mm f/2.8


----------

